# Thunderbird and html email (SOLVED)

## andrewwalker27

I recently upgraded thunderbird to 3.1.2 and after installing enigmail I can no longer read emails in anything other than text. How do I get the html emails to display again?Last edited by andrewwalker27 on Fri Sep 24, 2010 8:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Sending Mails:

Have you checked the account settings?

You have there a Checkbox "Compose messages in HTML format"

Reading Mails:

Menue "View" | Message Body As | Original HTML

Hope I helped, LG Roland

----------

## andrewwalker27

Thanks, I spent hours looking for that!

----------

## miroR

Silly, but once I emailed people telling them that their message was empty...

And it was just that explained above.

I don't want to say what I am thinking right now  :Wink: )))

Anyway, I just love Linux and Gentoo is just great, (once you're done spending days on compiling it that is, and occassional pulling of your hair over issues...)

----------

